# My newest acquisition!!!!! Mayor UGI Content!!!



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Jejeje, born last thursday in the early morning, looks like I won't ride for a few weeks but I can't complain!!!


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

Congratulations


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Major congrats!

That's a cutie!!!

Are you thinking about any ti upgrades, yet?  (j/k)

Many blessings to the family!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks a lot!!! No Ti upgrades for the time yet :thumbsup:


----------



## tucky (Dec 21, 2005)

Congrats, he looks like a Downhill rider, you can see it on the look. first born?


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

I was thinking more Freerider  He's the 2nd one, the first one looks more XC to me


----------



## Captain Jack Sparrow (Jan 26, 2006)

ve por el que será AM y el de SS es básico!!! 

Felicidades! :thumbsup:


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

You show-off!!!!

BIG CONGRATS!!!!

I hope they don't get to be Homers like the father... They deserve nothing but Exo-Grid!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

Congratulations Mada, what is the name of your handsome baby?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

MADA!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! 

Are you going to try for the full pelloton?


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Are you going to try for the full pelloton?


Good one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks, Baby Patricio and his brother can ride whatever they like! Whatever floats his boat! So far I'm going for a road racing team, just 6 more to go!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> So far I'm going for a road racing team, just 6 more to go!


Wow that is a big undertaking.. but good luck!!

Family is always a blessing! :thumbsup:


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

CONGRATS MADA!!!!!! :thumbsup: That is a good looking baby!

BTW, You owe us some cigars


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks Rito, Cigars on the next MTBR ride!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Thanks Rito, Cigars on the next MTBR ride!!! :thumbsup:


Ah no! Smoking on the ride :nono:

Smoking after the ride while drinking beers... mildly acceptable


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Ah no! Smoking on the ride :nono:
> 
> Smoking after the ride while drinking beers... mildly acceptable


Yeah... fawck the cigars! You owe us a round of beers! :thumbsup:


----------



## Arbuz (Aug 4, 2006)

:band: 

:thumbsup:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Warp said:


> Yeah... fawck the cigars! You owe us a round of beers! :thumbsup:


You GOT it, a few Nochebuenas if they are still around!!!! Hey, but what about Tacu and 454???? You are not legal yet, are you guys?


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elmadaleno said:


> Hey, but what about Tacu and 454???? You are not legal yet, are you guys?


They'll do what we did when we were their age... Watch the old dawgs drinking beer!


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> They'll do what we did when we were their age... Watch the old dawgs drinking beer!


Yeah right!!! 

Give them some non alcoholic beer!!! :madman:


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

crisillo said:


> Yeah right!!!
> 
> Give them some non alcoholic beer!!! :madman:


how old are they anyways? I find it hard to beleive they havent had a beer or two before.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

triphop said:


> how old are they anyways? I find it hard to beleive they havent had a beer or two before.


Im 16, and Im proud to say that I've never consumed a drop of alcohol in my life :thumbsup: My mommy told me that alcohol makes Baby Jesus cry.

I prefer other kind of beverages, such as choco milk and pau pau. Super fun to drink!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gambox (Jun 30, 2004)

*I don't drink neither, and I am 16 years old x3  *


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

triphop said:


> how old are they anyways? I find it hard to beleive they havent had a beer or two before.


You guys crack me up!!

:lol: :lol:

(ritopc has seen me :eekster


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> (ritopc has seen me :eekster


Yup, I'd seen you; I didnt give you the beer though


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> Yup, I'd seen you; I didnt give you the beer though


Come on, getting drunk with beers is pretty difficult..


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Come on, getting drunk with beers is pretty difficult..


Not really... especially if you shake it.. make a small hole in the bottom of the can and then open the top.... if you drink while minimizing the spills you can get drunk fast.. (don't try this at home :lol: )

Seriously, it varies from one person to the next... and the alcohol content of the beer too....


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Yup, I'd seen you; I didnt give you the beer though


Hey ritopc, ive got your tool


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

crisillo said:


> Not really... especially if you shake it.. make a small hole in the bottom of the can and then open the top.... if you drink while minimizing the spills you can get drunk fast.. (don't try this at home :lol: )
> 
> Seriously, it varies from one person to the next... and the alcohol content of the beer too....


Oooo Ooooo Oooo!!!! You guys ever try a Beer Bong????    That used to get you drunk in like 2 seconds!!! (for clarifications sake, nothing to do with the "other type of bong")


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Come on, getting drunk with beers is pretty difficult..


You only need one beer, a plastic bag and a straw... Pour the beer in the bag and then sip it with the straw.... Voila!

It works faster without breakfast, but it works even with your belly topped up.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey ritopc, ive got your tool


Hey, Rito!!

I honestly can't remember if I got back my cassette tool from you... I'd bet I did, but can't remember.

Anyway, I can't find it at home and I found out wile I was trying to install the new cassette.


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> You only need one beer, a plastic bag and a straw... Pour the beer in the bag and then sip it with the straw.... Voila!
> 
> It works faster without breakfast, but it works even with your belly topped up.


Even better if the beer is warm...... :yikes: .....


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> Hey ritopc, ive got your tool


yup I know, you can give it to me on Sunday, you do are going right{. How is that 66 doing. Did it fit in your frame?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> Hey, Rito!!
> 
> I honestly can't remember if I got back my cassette tool from you... I'd bet I did, but can't remember.
> 
> Anyway, I can't find it at home and I found out wile I was trying to install the new cassette.


of course I did give it to you, can't you remember?????:nono: .... hahaha, j/k, i still have it. Actually i took it to Ajusco the last time we ride together there, but with all the car failing deal I completely forgot about it; until I got home.

I can give it to you on tuesday at lunch time if you want to. I'll give you a call.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

ritopc said:


> I can give it to you on tuesday at lunch time if you want to. I'll give you a call.


I'll let you know if I can get away without it, so I would not have to divert you... THANKS!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey, Mada- congratulations! Sorry I`m late, I just now read the post. Are you sure he isn`t a roadie?


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Warp said:


> I'll let you know if I can get away without it, so I would not have to divert you... THANKS!!! :thumbsup:


Geezz, I forgot about your new wheels. If you are in hurry to try them on and can't find a toll, just lemme know and i'll take it to your place saturday in the afternoon (around 4-6pm).

As for giving in to you on tuesday, that is not a divertion (sp?), your office is pretty close from mine; and I regularly eat at paseo Sta Fe so no biggie.

I'll call you to see what to do.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

crisillo said:


> Not really... especially if you shake it.. make a small hole in the bottom of the can and then open the top.... if you drink while minimizing the spills you can get drunk fast.. (don't try this at home :lol: )
> 
> Seriously, it varies from one person to the next... and the alcohol content of the beer too....


Done that, not so effective as I thought..

Only legitimate way to get drunk with beer: drink a cawama without stopping :thumbsup:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> Done that, not so effective as I thought..
> 
> Only legitimate way to get drunk with beer: drink a cawama without stopping :thumbsup:


It also depends on the size of the beer can... you can get 500ml and 1L ones back home :lol:


----------



## elmadaleno (Jul 8, 2005)

Rodar y Rodar: thanks a lot!! 

So far he is behaving a lot better than his brother so either he's a roadie or XC racer!!

Talking about beer, I'm watching the superbowl right now enjoying a cold one!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

elmadaleno said:


> Talking about beer, I'm watching the superbowl right now enjoying a cold one!! :thumbsup:


Em, yeah, me too

GO BEARS


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

Colts Win!


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn, fyck peyton manning


----------

